# Heat For Glass Vivarium



## c.dobbs1997 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hey guys I need some help on where the probe of the thermostat should be put, I'm using a infra-red globe that sits on the metal wiring of the enclosure







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c.dobbs1997 (Jun 8, 2017)

Also I'm housing a 4 month old south-west carpet python in the enclosure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MzJen (Jun 8, 2017)

What are the measurements of the enclosure?
I believe that the probe needs to be centre lengthwise and approx 2/3 of the way to the floor... 
I will let the more insightful and experienced keepers on here correct me if I am wrong as I myself am still learning something new everyday with my babies ( I also have a south west carpet python aged almost 6 months )


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 8, 2017)

your probe is definitely in the wrong position there,the heat will make it turn off too early and too often,MzJen is pretty close in her assessment, it needs to be midpoint not under the heat lamp nor in the cool zone.


----------



## c.dobbs1997 (Jun 8, 2017)

It doesn't reach 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c.dobbs1997 (Jun 8, 2017)

this is the full set up


----------



## MzJen (Jun 8, 2017)

It looks as tho you may need to poke a hole the the top mesh and pass it thru till it dangles about half way


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 9, 2017)

I think the correct ambient temperature should always be taken from the ground not half way up or near the top. Work from ground level up otherwise don't bother putting hides down there.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 9, 2017)

c.dobbs1997 said:


> this is the full set up


I don't see why it wont reach lower down,there seems to be some spare cable hanging outside the enclosure?


----------



## c.dobbs1997 (Jun 9, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> I don't see why it wont reach lower down,there seems to be some spare cable hanging outside the enclosure?



I've managed to put it a little further down






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

